# Just Curious! Special Treatment?



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I know Mont and Billy of Billy Stix are close and Billy is a site sponsor but does anyone else think he should make his posts here on the rodbuilders forum instead of the main page? Or does he deserve some sort of special treatment that I am not aware of. I do not see ANY of the other rodbuilders posting on the main board! Is this a legit question or should I just not give a darn. 

I know I am fairly new here compared to others so I am just curious.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, the Rod Building Forum concerns building rods and he is a custom retailer. So, unless he is participating in rod building, why should his posting be limited to here?

Most of his post are due to a sale, are giveaways, anouncements.


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

Lets see, billy no more rod give away's you can only post on the rod builing forum>>> Have you casted a billy stix??? Well I have and they are awsome. This is mainly a workin man's forum and billy's rods are custum to the workin man. so sthu!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Trls said:


> Lets see, billy no more rod give away's you can only post on the rod builing forum>>> Have you casted a billy stix??? Well I have and they are awsome. This is mainly a workin man's forum and billy's rods are custum to the workin man. so sthu!!!


 That's what i'm talk'n bout! Just someone else tryin to stir up chaat! Wah ,Wah! lol The man "billy stix" is a fine individual and gives away custom built rods and this guy wants to complain about him ,Give us all a break!
Great post TRLs!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

You are permitted to whine only after you have walked a mile in his shoes. Or something like that.


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

He sounds like a victim mentality person. Mont owns this board which is not publicly traded so he make's the rules....... Billy is one stand up guy who is supplementing his retirement with custom rods for the working man and guess what? he tries to use all american made parts. And for that I salute him.

TRLS
Troy


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

You guys seem to have missed my point! Alot of us (rodbuilders) give away rods and also sell CUSTOM rods and also give away custom rods to OUR AMERICAN HEROS. 
I do not know Billy and I by no means am knocking him or his work, I have been told he is a Class A guy. He does make nice rods as do all of the other builders on this board but we keep it here on this board and not on TTMB. If I were to post on TTMB about a rod for sale or new style of rods I am making it would be moved or deleted or I would get 5 pages or [email protected] telling me that I sould post it elsewhere. 

My point is: Is this a priveledge of being a site sponsor or what.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

apslp said:


> You guys seem to have missed my point! Alot of us (rodbuilders) give away rods and also sell CUSTOM rods and also give away custom rods to OUR AMERICAN HEROS.
> I do not know Billy and I by no means am knocking him or his work, I have been told he is a Class A guy. He does make nice rods as do all of the other builders on this board but we keep it here on this board and not on TTMB. If I were to post on TTMB about a rod for sale or new style of rods I am making it would be moved or deleted or I would get 5 pages or [email protected] telling me that I sould post it elsewhere.
> 
> My point is: Is this a priveledge of being a site sponsor or what.


 We didn't miss your point , YOU threw down on Billy & Mont point blank right here were everyone saw it and are still seeing it, i can't even believe you came back with another post with out it being some kind of apology, but NO, you are still WHINING!


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Trls said:


> He sounds like a victim mentality person. Mont owns this board which is not publicly traded so he make's the rules....... Billy is one stand up guy who is supplementing his retirement with custom rods for the working man and guess what? he tries to use all american made parts. And for that I salute him.
> 
> TRLS
> Troy


I am sure most of us build rods for supplement or primary income and everyone here is a stand up person trying to make a product affordable and reliable for any man or woman. No one here holds themselves above another and for your statement above you should salute all of the rodbuilders on this board! Obviously you have no idea what this board means to alot of us as a poc for meetings and such and what we contribute to the rodbuilding industry.


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

I have no Idea? You sir are a schmuck. When you have a rep. from NY to Texas and cough up a rod at every (and I do mean every cause there is) for this board and the many boards he belongs to, then you to will have cause to ***** about who posts where.
Better yet take your case up with these guy's
www.saltytexan.com and come on back!!!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Why is everyone jumping on apslp? He brought up a legitimate question. He is also a stand-up guy, every bit as good as Billy. It is great that Billy gives away rods but he does it as much to promote his business as anything else. It is just good business. No one else on this board is promoting their rods for sale and no one should without paying a sponsorship. Let's give apslp the benefit of the doubt and stop the name calling. Billy if you want to give some rods away to some very deserving people contact me and I will hook you up with a soldier.
Pat


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

Fair enough, 160.00 7' kayak rod spiral wrapped with decals?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Trls said:


> Fair enough, 160.00 7' kayak rod spiral wrapped with decals?


Great price and I am sure it is a great rod. Billy does some really good work.
Pat


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

patfatdaddy said:


> Why is everyone jumping on apslp? He brought up a legitimate question. He is also a stand-up guy, every bit as good as Billy. It is great that Billy gives away rods but he does it as much to promote his business as anything else. It is just good business. No one else on this board is promoting their rods for sale and no one should without paying a sponsorship. *Let's give apslp the benefit of the doubt and stop the name calling*. Billy if you want to give some rods away to some very deserving people contact me and I will hook you up with a soldier.
> Pat


 That is Exactly why he was called out, he threw Billy and Mont's names out directly on the board! Wasn't tactful at all! My son is a soldier and he is working on one for him now! Legitimacy in his question, Hmmm... Maybe, but the manorism in the way he did it Nosir! Easy way to fix this little Snafu, Post an apology eating some crow, no big deal, most of us have had to do this in our lives, and it takes the bigger man to make the apology!


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

BUHAAWWW


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

You need to do some research on billystix.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmmm, No apology, Nuff Said!


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

If you, CSF and TRLS think I threw Billy and Mont under the bus I am sorry!
That was not the intent of my post / question. I was merely stating what I know and had a question about why he posts in a different forum. As Pat said it is a form of advertisement / promotion for him which is fine but do you need to be a site sponsor to do this? Or is it just the buddy system as you said Mont makes the rules and that is that! I would not mind being able to promote my stuff on tttmb but I keep it here and in the classifieds as does all the other rodbuilders.
Also why would I take it up on another board? I like this board and have met some great folks here. My question does not involve that board. I have not done any name calling nor am I knocking anyone I just had a simple question and you guys took it a whole different direction.


----------



## robsdak (Dec 4, 2008)

why does apslp have to apologize?


----------



## Mosquito Lagoon (Jul 26, 2008)

Pat, you know the origins of the word "Fan"... apparently, Billy has 'em.
Any adult can see that an apology *is* deserved here... but *NOT* by *apslp*.
He posted a simple, legitimate question (without malice) and got attacked for it.
And then the question of "tact" comes up?....


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

apslp said:


> ......... nor am I knocking anyone I just had a simple question and you guys took it a whole different direction......


There's no question of the generosity of billystix rods. We see it here frequently.. Nor is there any question of the quality of his work. You don't get such a loyal following on generosity alone. That being said, it does seem like apslp got jumped on pretty hard for asking a question that IMO didn't berate anybody. That is my perception anyway and its readily apparent there are other perceptions as well......... This is a great site, let's move past this and not let it escalate into something ugly.....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

apslp said:


> If you, CSF and TRLS think I threw Billy and Mont under the bus I am sorry!
> That was not the intent of my post / question. I was merely stating what I know and had a question about why he posts in a different forum. As Pat said it is a form of advertisement / promotion for him which is fine but do you need to be a site sponsor to do this? Or is it just the buddy system as you said Mont makes the rules and that is that! I would not mind being able to promote my stuff on tttmb but I keep it here and in the classifieds as does all the other rodbuilders.
> Also why would I take it up on another board? I like this board and have met some great folks here. My question does not involve that board. I have not done any name calling nor am I knocking anyone I just had a simple question and you guys took it a whole different direction.


Heckuvadeal, that sounds like a good apology there! :bounce:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

robsdak said:


> why does apslp have to apologize?


He didn't have to do anything! If you were called out like Mont and Billy were , wouldn't it seem a bit like a little slap in the face to you? If not , then carry on! The apology was to Mont & Billy & everyone on this board other than myself and Trls! The board was clean before this thread was posted! Any who, it's settled now and all is good! Tight lines and exquisite rod building!


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW!!!!,

I go away for a few days, and look what happens. Our quite little Rodbuilding forum has been invaded by a bunch of bumbling bafoons!!!!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

apslp:

Contact

Rob Pavlick
Allcoast Media
Nor'east Media goes Coast to Coast
631.863.0170 ext. 28

The Allcoast Fishing Network 
www.noreast.com (northeast)
www.allcoast.com (west coast)
www.2coolfishing.com (gulf coast)
www.stripers247.com (all striped bass all the time)

He handles the advertising for 2cool and will answer all of your questions in regard to posting/advertising.

Hope this helps.
-Philip


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey remember the quote, "its nice to be important but more important to be nice" would not be a bad idea to pratice.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

apslp,
My recommendation would be to send Mont or Billy a pm before putting it out in the open like this. I had a similar question about something like this and what I found out was if you are a sponsor, you earn (pay) the right to post what you need to post and that makes perfect sense. Also, if you are a sponsor you can promote someone else even if they are not related to your sponsorship. It was a good question, but there will always be people who read it differently then you intended and then you have 8,000 views with 17 pages of back and forth non-sense. Next time try to get your answer in private first and if you are not happy, post up.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow I have seen this happen on other sites but this is a first(I have seen) here. Sure dont want to get on the ugly list here.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I certainly agree that you should have asked this in private first and then get out or get over it. This is not your forum so your opinion doesn't really matter. Your question was meant to stir the pot. Your title says it all: "Just Curious! Special Treatment?". I am sure you are a stand up guy but man that kind of question makes you sound like a whiny child complaining about your brother getting more toys for Christmas than you do. If you did not mean it like that then you have a very poor choice in words for your title. I wish you would have posted this in the Jungle then you would have been banned for whining.

And yes I am a fan of Billy. If Mont or another moderator had a problem with Billy it would have been addressed long ago. He types in all caps, promotes his rods all the time, and does a giveaway every other month for, as you say, "Promotion", which are all reasons that he would have gotten in trouble if the moderators cared. But they don't and you whining about it in the rod builder's forum is not going to change their minds.

Sorry, your post seems like a cheap shot at Billy and Mont.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

*If for any reason Billy or Mont on anyone else thought I meant this to be a slam against anyone you are wrong and I am sorry if you thought this way.*

I simply wanted to know as stated in my first post ...(I will break it down for those who misunderstood) Does he do this because he is a site sponsor meaning ( he pays for this privilege ) or is it because he does get "special treatment" meaning ( he does all of the giveaways etc. that Mont and the moderators let it slide). Either way great for him. Maybe the choice of words could have been different but who has not made that mistake before. I never brought quality of work or character into the question. I would be very blessed to someday be able to giveaway as many rods Billy does and wish I was in the position to do such but I am not.

I was simply asking the others on this board why is it done on ttmb and not here. I am not whining about anything. I was looking for a response similar to what REEL BLESSED gave.

*For all the other rodbuilders sorry for creating such a stir on this board. It is a great board as I have said before and all of us here are great folks and it was not my intent for this to go the direction that some have taken it. 
*
Hope all is satisfied! 
What's done is done! 
Happy HaunuRamaKwanzaMas for all the P.C. folks 
and *Merry Chrismas* for the rest of us.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

apslp said:


> *If for any reason Billy or Mont on anyone else thought I meant this to be a slam against anyone you are wrong and I am sorry if you thought this way.*
> 
> I simply wanted to know as stated in my first post ...(I will break it down for those who misunderstood) Does he do this because he is a site sponsor meaning ( he pays for this privilege ) or is it because he does get "special treatment" meaning ( he does all of the giveaways etc. that Mont and the moderators let it slide). Either way great for him. Maybe the choice of words could have been different but who has not made that mistake before. I never brought quality of work or character into the question. I would be very blessed to someday be able to giveaway as many rods Billy does and wish I was in the position to do such but I am not.
> 
> ...


why not just go strait to the source and ask? why chicken **** around it with a thread?


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Brad K. said:


> WOW!!!!,
> 
> I go away for a few days, and look what happens. Our quite little Rodbuilding forum has been invaded by a bunch of bumbling bafoons!!!!


Oh so true.
apslp this would have to be near a record on this little rod building forum, up to the 4th page, and all because someone read the intention all wrong.

Hope you have a merry christmas and a happy new year and here is to 2009 may it bring many more rod builders together in friendship. 
Cheers








Sandyd


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

idletime said:


> apslp:
> 
> Contact
> 
> ...


Rob handles the advertising only. I handle all other aspects of what happens on 2cool, including posting. Selling items is limited to sponsors only, except in the classifieds. I also allow limited selling in the hunting section. Contrary to popular belief, I don't read all the posts on all the boards. Most days we take around 1500 new posts and it's simply impossible. I mostly rely on folks reporting the bad posts or spam as a way to maintain the standards around here. Some boards, I read more than others, and some I rarely read, especially if the weather is decent.


----------



## SureSetman (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont live in Texas, however spend alot of time on this board and now after 33 pages of back and forth, sometimes not quite using much tact. I can tell you from experience that nit picking on one person and picking on one or two people can make a club dissapear faster than it took to write the name Texas Rod Builders. I would hope that would not happen to this club. There are alot of clubs out there to ruin your reputation and show other board watchers that there is nothing but fighting it only sends them other directions.

Ron Walters is an extremely humble and very experienced in rod building clubs, instruction and publishing. He spent some time down there with all you folks helping as far as I understood. If not, sorry I missunderstood, either way, someone put a lot of time setting up a club that seems to work as well as yours. Dont let it go down hill because of one simple debate.

Please ladies and gentlemen, dont make the worst mistake you possibly can and continue this thread.

Best regards,
Vern
You can tell me where to go to if yoiu want.


----------

